# tkiller on sikes



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

dropped my boy at sikes at six. i took off for work:banghead. he had a few dozen fids. kept nine. smallest was 13" biggest 17". the biggest one just came off the flats (puked up some grass". tide was movin out. done by 9:30

very proud of my son. although i love to fish, its real nice to have someone else catch dinner. of course i had sheeps cleaning detail.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man thats great that your son can year em up like that.. how old is he?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Wack em and Stack em :clap


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/22/2009)*man thats great that your son can year em up like that.. how old is he?




15 goin on 50


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

tasty!!!


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea it was a decent day out there. Good thing the bite died when it did, cause i ran out of fids!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done! Were you catching them all morning?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Quick question,so do the sheepies bite better in the sunlight compared to night time? Was out there last monday night and hooked only one decent sheepie!?



One more q, they thicker shallow or out towards the end? thanks!


----------

